# A few Meeces New & Existing (Pic Heavey)



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I collected some mice from Vi a week ago today, but have not been on for a while due to my birthday and my birthday dinner, being the big fabulous 18 it is hard to say no to a drink  My new mice from Vi. Thankies Vi they are stunners 

Boys from Vi

Gizmo









Gremillin









Jerry









Girls from Vi

Melody









April









May









Amy









Opal









The girls I had as a birthday present off my uncle all the way from Cornwall 6 weeks old tomorrow.

Moo









Callie









My existing girls

Pop









Merry









Pippin









The boys wernt in the mood to have their pictures taken tonight :roll:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

brilliant photos Marnie! glad you like the ones from me! love the names too 

Callie looks very nice indeedy, lovely colour, and satin! from what i can tell 

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

your right Vi she is satin 

Gizmo was named by myself and my mom had to name the rest, oh and Opal got out of her box on the train but luckly she could not get out of the bag  or else I would of been chasing her around the train :roll:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

oops! dont try cardboard boxes with mice again me thinks lol!

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

violet1991 said:


> oops! dont try cardboard boxes with mice again me thinks lol!
> 
> vi x


Me thinks to lol


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

they all settled in OK yet? what plans you got for them? 

vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep all settled in the 2 brothers had to be split up because they where fighting and drawing blood on eachother 

I put Melody and Gizmo together last week and should be having some nice Argente babies by the end of November early December. Then I am planning to put the dark Agouti girl (April) with the broken Agouti boy (Jerry) and get some more agoutis out of them 

so all planned just the 1 breeding pair have not been put together yet, due to having 2 other litters expected from my 2 self black does within the next week or so, and I don't want to be over run with little mouse babies.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are all really nice...!


----------

